# Great Redweek exchange



## janapur (Feb 5, 2008)

I took the plunge and deposited three weeks into Redweek because I like the low membership and exchange fee. I also like that I have three years to find and exchange and have been frustrated with the always increasing fees of RCI. Incidentally, my deposits were snatched up right away. 

Well, I found a week at Lawrence Welk Resort which seemed to be a good value for 1500 points. I reserved it on behalf of my siblings in law for their spring break. I should have known better, as they are never reliable with trip planning. I gave up waiting for them to commit, as the week was fast approaching. On Friday I listed the exchanged week for rent (also on Redweek) and the next day it was rented.  

I emailed Redweek to change the name on the reservation and was emailed back a new reservation with the renters names within an hour- yes an hour! No guest certificate fees, no fuss. I was able to forward the new reservation to my renter immediately.

So I just deposited two more weeks. I love that I can rent my exchange- and right on Redweek- just in case my travel plans change. Sure beats losing my exhange fee, exchange insurance, guest cert, and all the other fees.

Just my two cents.

Jana


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 5, 2008)

That is great. It sounds like they are doing a great job. I have belonged to Redweek.com since the day they started but have not done any exchanges. I have used SFX exclusively for the past 11 years but should they ever fail me, I will definitely consider Redweek.


----------



## Phill12 (Feb 5, 2008)

I guess I'm missing something about all this!  

 How is it any different getting a exchange from Redweek that you do not own and then renting it? 
How is this any different than making your exchange with Rci or II and then trying to rent that unit. 
This is against the rules of II and Rci so how can Redweek get away with this or just hasn't been caught yet! 

 This just seems like the same game being played but Redweek getting away with it.

 Not sure if it is true but understand you can deposit your exchange into the Redweek Exchange and again you do not own that week. 

 PHIL


----------



## janapur (Feb 5, 2008)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> I guess I'm missing something about all this!
> 
> How is it any different getting a exchange from Redweek that you do not own and then renting it?
> How is this any different than making your exchange with Rci or II and then trying to rent that unit.
> ...



The difference is that Redweek does not have this rediculous rule, and why shoud they? They are not in competition with us like RCI. Not that I would advise anyone to exchange for the sole purpose of renting, but it is a nice option in case one's plans change. Also, if friends and family use my exchange, I can actually get reimbursed for my MF. That is fair and I'm in support of fairness.

You do have to own the week you deposit into Redweek Exchange, so I am not renting an RCI exchange. I am renting a Redweek exchange- no problem with that.

Jana


----------



## Phill12 (Feb 5, 2008)

janapur said:


> The difference is that Redweek does not have this rediculous rule, and why shoud they? They are not in competition with us like RCI. Not that I would advise anyone to exchange for the sole purpose of renting, but it is a nice option in case one's plans change. Also, if friends and family use my exchange, I can actually get reimbursed for my MF. That is fair and I'm in support of fairness.
> 
> You do have to own the week you deposit into Redweek Exchange, so I am not renting an RCI exchange. I am renting a Redweek exchange- no problem with that.
> 
> Jana




 Jana if I'm reading your post right you are stating its alright for someone to break Rci or II rules and rent someone else's timeshare because they got it in a exchange from Redweek!

 How does Redweek have the right to let someone make a exchange then rent it when you don't own the unit.

 Also if someone made a exchange with II or Rci then made deposit into Redweek exchange how long until someone gets refused at at the resort because this is breaking the rules of the exchange companies who the owner is signed up with!

 This would be like me renting a car in Hawaii then rent it too you! 

 I may not like all the rules but did agree to them while joining.


 Back to earlier post,I have read post that state Redweek will let you deposit into their exchange a resort you got in a exchange from another site and this would also seem wrong because again the owner of that timeshare is not involved in this deal!

 I understand Redweek trying anything to get good deposits but this seems like wrong way to do it.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 5, 2008)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Jana if I'm reading your post right you are stating its alright for someone to break Rci or II rules and rent someone else's timeshare because they got it in a exchange from Redweek!
> 
> How does Redweek have the right to let someone make a exchange then rent it when you don't own the unit.
> 
> Also if someone made a exchange with II or Rci then made deposit into Redweek exchange how long until someone gets refused at at the resort because this is breaking the rules of the exchange companies who the owner is signed up with!



RCI/II have ZERO say over a week that isn't placed with them.  The owner of the week places it with REDWEEK which, like RCI & II, has a set of rules regarding how that exchange can be utilized. 

Unlike the hypocrites at RCI/II who are more than happy to rent your week to a third party but prohibit you from doing the same REDWEEK has no such rule. When the owner deposits they understand that the week may get used in trade OR rented.  It isn't REDWEEK doing the renting as RCI/II would - it may be a third party exchange that, for whatever reason, isn't using it personally so they rent it to someone else.  

All within the rules of REDWEEK and, if I have my druthers,  I'd rather see the income go to an OWNER who also pays fees rather than the pocketbook of RCI/II who are merely leaches on the owners backside.  

It's all in the company rules.  Use the one(s) you like best, avoid those who have clauses you don't agree with or who you feel are taking advantage of free inventory to make money for themselves.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 5, 2008)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Jana if I'm reading your post right you are stating its alright for someone to
> 
> Back to earlier post,I have read post that state Redweek will let you deposit into their exchange a resort you got in a exchange from another site and this would also seem wrong because again the owner of that timeshare is not involved in this deal!
> 
> I understand Redweek trying anything to get good deposits but this seems like wrong way to do it.



Now if a week in the REDWEEK system was from RCI/II THEN it would be totally against the rules for that to be rented.  Or even exchanged through REDWEEK.  That is not allowed nor should it be.


----------



## janapur (Feb 5, 2008)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Jana if I'm reading your post right you are stating its alright for someone to break Rci or II rules and rent someone else's timeshare because they got it in a exchange from Redweek!
> 
> I think I am losing you somewhere. Let me try to explain. RCI and II's rules do not apply to Redweek nor to Redweek exchanges. I am renting a Redweek exchange, not an RCI exchange.
> 
> ...



Please let me know where I am being unclear. Sorry for any misunderstandings.

Jana


----------



## Phill12 (Feb 5, 2008)

janapur said:


> Please let me know where I am being unclear. Sorry for any misunderstandings.
> 
> Jana



 JANA part of my post about someone making a exchange through their company Rci or II and then redeposit into Redweek is one of the issues I'm having trouble with. Then as you stated someone can make another exchange with Redweek and then rent it out for profit and this seems wrong .

 This would be a unit that had been exchange for from one of the companies. I know poster stated this can not happen because you need to own to deposit but I have seen this question among many others asked on Redweek with no answer from Redweek.

 My other question and I really don't care what rules Redweek has because they seem to change daily to fit themselves is no matter how someone gets a unit they have no right to rent it when they are not the owners of that property.

 I just don't think someone should be able to work a trade for my unit then turn around and rent it out for a profit!


 Hope this clears it up! PHIL


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 5, 2008)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> JANA part of my post about someone making a exchange through their company Rci or II and then redeposit into Redweek is one of the issues I'm having trouble with. Then as you stated someone can make another exchange with Redweek and then rent it out for profit and this seems wrong .
> 
> This would be a unit that had been exchange for from one of the companies. I know poster stated this can not happen because you need to own to deposit but I have seen this question among many others asked on Redweek with no answer from Redweek.
> 
> ...



Redweek will not accept a "deposit" of a week which is obtained thru an II or RCI exchange. 

Redweek doesn't verify any weeks that people list for rent. So you could rent a week obtained thru a RCI or II exchange but you'd still be risking the significant penalities which RCI will do if they (RCI) finds out. 

So the status quo is still the same. The only person who can rent out a week obtained thru RCI & II is RCI & II.


----------



## janapur (Feb 5, 2008)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> JANA part of my post about someone making a exchange through their company Rci or II and then redeposit into Redweek is one of the issues I'm having trouble with. Then as you stated someone can make another exchange with Redweek and then rent it out for profit and this seems wrong .
> 
> I agree that it would be wrong to deposit an RCI/II exchange to be re-exchanged with Redweek. I don't see how this could be done. Redweek verifies deposits with the owner's resort just like RCI/II. I know for a fact that this is true, because one of my Grand Mayan deposits had an oops on the part of my resort (it was a lockoff that was never split) and Redweek was able to resolve it through communication with the resort and me.
> 
> ...




I guess I would have no problem if I deposit a week and then someone else rents it out, as long as I have that same right. I agree with the previous post in that I'd rather any profit go into the pockets of other owners. When RCI keeps a deposit to rent out, nobody even has the opportunity to exchange for the week. At least with Redweek we all have the opportunity to obtain exchanges.


----------



## rocketraj (Feb 5, 2008)

*RCI v Redweek --Do you get what you pay for?*

How much more inventory does REdweek  have over RCI?

How likely is it to trade above the quality of your deposited week with Redweek like you can with RCI?

If Redweek can compete with both these points, then it seems like a better exchange company.

Raju.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 6, 2008)

rocketraj said:


> How much more inventory does REdweek  have over RCI?
> 
> How likely is it to trade above the quality of your deposited week with Redweek like you can with RCI?
> 
> ...



Of course Redweek doesn't have nearly the inventory as RCI. RCI has more inventory than all the exchange companies combined. Personally, who has the most inventory is of no importance to me as long as I get the exchange that I want. Why should you be able to trade above the quality of your resort? That would not be fair to the rest of the exchangers.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Feb 6, 2008)

It just two different concepts on system.

Redweek seems implies they are doing trading based on the market renting value, so there should none feel hurt even if you exchanged one and rent it out.  If they are wrong, it will get corrected, and chance of sp called trade up should not create too big difference.  Thus they give you points for the week deposit and it is one's decision if they want to use 3 or 4 week's worth to get one trade, or deposit one and get few weeks in return.  It does not have affliation, so you will exchange across II and RCI boundary.

RCI point system is more or less one human assigned value with more tortures, and they usually keep the value for newly developed resort for while.  Thus it seems to have a lot of opportunities for you and for them to take advantage.   In the end, it should be a fair exchange in the long run.  Just depends on how each system measures fair.  And I do believe that exchange value will be different than renting value anyway.

Redweek does has rules to not accept week you get from exchanges, you are suppose to own the week.  It does take a lot of effort to stop people try to cheat on that rule.  Just like RCI/II hs rule that does not allow you to rent any week you get from them, but a lot of people doing that.  As long as people understand these rules impose by an exchange company, and willing to do business with these company, and follow their rules, I doubt anyone will cry a fault game.

Jya-Ning


Jya-Ning


----------



## Phill12 (Mar 13, 2008)

janapur said:


> I guess I would have no problem if I deposit a week and then someone else rents it out, as long as I have that same right. I agree with the previous post in that I'd rather any profit go into the pockets of other owners. When RCI keeps a deposit to rent out, nobody even has the opportunity to exchange for the week. At least with Redweek we all have the opportunity to obtain exchanges.




 After all our post here on this subject there has been other Redweek posters stating exchanges can not be deposited into Redweek but still nothing from Redweek on this. 

 I called my resort other day and while talking to my resort Naegles agent I asked about what happens if I made deposit into Redweek. What happens if someone else gets my unit then rents it out and was told if caught they could refuse renter.

 I then asked about damage and was told if caught early it would be charged to renter credit card but this really only happens while they are still there and have not checked out. This wouldn't happen because they clean and do invertory after the renters are gone. The damage would fall back on the owner,not the person who took the exchange from Redweek and rented it out for profit.:annoyed: 

 I would think the person renting probably doesn't care enough about this unit to be careful of who they rent to because their just trying to make some money. 

 The real owner not knowing his unit had been rented gets a bill for damage without any idea of what happened!

 I have to stick with my opinion that no one should have the right to rent a unit they do not own!


----------



## JMAESD84 (Mar 14, 2008)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> After all our post here on this subject there has been other Redweek posters stating exchanges can not be deposited into Redweek but still nothing from Redweek on this.
> 
> I called my resort other day and while talking to my resort Naegles agent I asked about what happens if I made deposit into Redweek. What happens if someone else gets my unit then rents it out and was told if caught they could refuse renter.
> 
> ...



Phil

I'm still getting over you calling people "bottom feeders" on this site.  

Redweek has a diferent system and set of rules that I think greatly favors timeshare owners.  They let owners submit weeks for a points evaluation and if the owner accepts that value they deposit the RTU their week to anyone that has the points to make the exchange.  Who's got the points?  Other owners who are doing the same thing.

An owner of Westin St. Johns can deposit for a lot of points and spend those points on mulitple vacation exchanges.  Another owner might have multiple timeshares that each recieve a modest point allowance but combined give the ability to exchange for the Westin St. John.  Also, everyone sees the entire exchange inventory .... all the time, first come first served.

Need or want to rent a timeshare you've exchanged for through Redweek, well that's ok.  You own the RTU that week you've exchanged for, the original owner has given you that right.  If you don't like that potential option, don't use the system. 

You state "I would think the person renting probably doesn't care enough about this unit to be careful of who they rent to because their just trying to make some money."  like RCI or II isn't just trying to make some money when they rent out your deposit.  Please.

What's the difference?  RCI and II won't let you, as the recipient of the RTU an exchange week, do the same thing.  

IMO, Redweek is better for timeshare owners.   I've already exchanged over 15000 Redweek points and I'm very happy to give them my business.  They are doing a great job.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 14, 2008)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> I have to stick with my opinion that no one should have the right to rent a unit they do not own!




It doesn't really matter what anyone's opinion is.  What matters is the rules of the exchange company.  There are several that don't allow it, several that don't want you to do it, but won't slap your hand if you do, and some that have absolutely no problem with it.  People can deposit their weeks appropriately for what they plan to do with the exchanges and the flexibility they are looking for.


----------



## Phill12 (Mar 15, 2008)

JMAESD84 said:


> Phil
> 
> I'm still getting over you calling people "bottom feeders" on this site.
> 
> ...




 Get over my comment or don't, I really don't care! 

 If you think Redweek exchange is doing great job then you have lowered the bar because from what I see it's almost dead in the water! Most units are off season and med tier resorts at best. A few nice resorts pop up but most are not best of season to travel to that location or short notice.

 The point that if Rci or II were to rent my unit and because they are contracted with the resort they would be responsible for damage if the resort didn't bill the renter first!

 If Redweek does a exchange and then the person rents my unit without my knowing about it I would probably as owner get stuck with the cost. All this well the person that rented my unit to someone walks away with money in his pocket!:annoyed: 

 This is just another way for Redweek to try and get the exchange moving by bending rules that other exchanges don't.

 Weather you agree or not this is what my resort stated to me couple days ago.  As owner I'm the only one that can rent my unit and I would be responsible for the damage unless the renter paid!

 I'm sure there are some on there already taking advantage of this setup and making money and they love the RW Exchange.


----------



## chemteach (Mar 15, 2008)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Get over my comment or don't, I really don't care!
> 
> This is just another way for Redweek to try and get the exchange moving by bending rules that other exchanges don't.
> 
> Weather you agree or not this is what my resort stated to me couple days ago.  As owner I'm the only one that can rent my unit and I would be responsible for the damage unless the renter paid!



Redweek isn't bending any rules.  They are creating their own rules.  If by rules, you mean a rule of your resort that says the owner is the only one that can rent the unit - I sure hope RCI and II are not renting units for your resort...


----------



## Phill12 (Mar 15, 2008)

chemteach said:


> Redweek isn't bending any rules.  They are creating their own rules.  If by rules, you mean a rule of your resort that says the owner is the only one that can rent the unit - I sure hope RCI and II are not renting units for your resort...



II and RCI can because they are contracted to the resort but when they do their responsible for damage if renter not nailed!

 I as a owner can rent my unit or hire outside company to rent it and I would still be responsible for damage cost and I made a profit on renting. Your way and I'm responsible for damage but someone else made the profit off my unit! 

 If someone makes the exchange with Redweek then rents we all understand Redweek would not pay damages just like they don't protect the people that get scammed. They look into it and tell person scam they should have done more homework! 


 The bottom line is the real owner gets the bill for damage, the person that rented your unit gets the profit and Redweek gets to move another unit for profit! 

 How anyone thinks this is fair is unblievable!


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 15, 2008)

chemteach said:


> It doesn't really matter what anyone's opinion is.  What matters is the rules of the exchange company.  There are several that don't allow it, several that don't want you to do it, but won't slap your hand if you do, and some that have absolutely no problem with it.  People can deposit their weeks appropriately for what they plan to do with the exchanges and the flexibility they are looking for.



Well said - each company has its own set of rules - if you follow them, you won't have a problem.


----------



## SBK (Mar 15, 2008)

*Just joined Redweek....*

I just joined Redweek and have a question about the exchanges -- is there any way to search first?  

thanks


----------



## janapur (Mar 15, 2008)

I have been avoiding this thread due to the hostile tone. However, I feel I must respond so that other readers are not misinformed.



SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Get over my comment or don't, I really don't care!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 15, 2008)

SBK said:


> I just joined Redweek and have a question about the exchanges -- is there any way to search first?
> 
> thanks



Anyone can see what's available on their website.  If you see something you want, you can do an online deposit of your week, and the points are available for an exchange very quickly.  All of their inventory is online, there is no ongoing-search.  What you see is what you get!


----------



## JMAESD84 (Mar 15, 2008)

SOFTBALLDAD3 said:


> Get over my comment or don't, I really don't care!
> 
> If you think Redweek exchange is doing great job then you have lowered the bar because from what I see it's almost dead in the water! Most units are off season and med tier resorts at best. A few nice resorts pop up but most are not best of season to travel to that location or short notice.
> 
> ...



Wow!!  To sum up your emoticons  :annoyed:  

Why so angry and annoyed?  Your posts demonstrate a refusal to accept leigitmate explanations of Redweeks exchange system, which is different and unrelated to RCI's or II's.  Your annoyed by the system and angry at the people who use it.

Are you helping or even trying to help anyone here?  Or is all the venting of your anger on this site simply therapy of some sort for you?


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 15, 2008)

*My reaction to the 'emotions'*

First, thank you to the original poster. Good information.

Next, I'm trying to figure out what the underlying 'bias' is for Softball dad...
Very confused about that one. 
Are you a major shareholder in RCI's parent company?

Were you somehow 'burned' in a transaction by redweek?

To me, it's like we are discussing the rules for hockey and 'softball dad'
is wanting us to comply with rules for 'his' game.

Softball dad, if you have an answer to my question...where are you coming from with all of this intensity against redweek? I'm confused by it.


----------



## janapur (Mar 15, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Anyone can see what's available on their website.  If you see something you want, you can do an online deposit of your week, and the points are available for an exchange very quickly.  All of their inventory is online, there is no ongoing-search.  What you see is what you get!




Also, keep in mind that you will not see the ones that have already been exchanged unless you pull up and look at specific resorts. Of course, the good ones will go quickly. Therefore, you should not necessarily be discouraged by a lack of inventory.

If you are interested in a particular area, click the "please notify me" button . . . or whatever it says, I can't remember. You will be sent an email when a week becomes available. PerryM beat me on a Maui Marriott by five minutes!


----------



## Phill12 (Mar 15, 2008)

b2bailey said:


> First, thank you to the original poster. Good information.
> 
> Next, I'm trying to figure out what the underlying 'bias' is for Softball dad...
> Very confused about that one.
> ...




 If you are this confused by my question and statement then there is just no point in giving you another answer you wouldn't understand anyway! I get the feeling your not really interested but just want to keep all this going and we are now finished!

 I do not work for Rci and no where in all these post does this even enter the conversation.

 No I have not been burned by Redweek because I did not deposit my timeshare but instead gave it to II and going to Maui in May,thank you!

 If I had waited for my exchange I would still be waiting for the resort to come off the provisional list after six months instead of having all Air/Car/Resort,Luau and Dinner Cruise booked for our daughters twenty first birthday and graduation present.

 I would have hard feelings if I had made the deposit so I could just do nothing this year. Then tell our daughter her present for the Maui vacation is canceled because of Redweek exchange not working!

 Maybe you should go back and try reading all the post and this will help you get a idea of what we are talking about.

 I disagree with people renting units they get in a exchange and others think it is alright!

 After talking to my resort and having them state that if anyone other than II who they are contracted with or the resort was to rent my week then I would be responsible for damage that renter had not covered!

 This is not just about Redweek but any exchange company that would let a exchanger rent someone else's unit without the owners knowing about it. 

 It seems you are more interested in starting a arguement than discussing the opinions and that is sad!

 This was not a fight but opinion differences until couple people like yourself tried to be insulting to me about this instead of reading it.

 Have a good day!


----------



## John Cummings (Mar 15, 2008)

When an owner deposits their week with an exchange company then it is no longer the owner's week. The week belongs to the exchange company. Each exchange company has their own rules. I do not see anything that Redweek is doing wrong.


----------



## cruisin (Mar 16, 2008)

In conclusion, it looks like renting redweek exchanges is the way to go, either the original owner is liable, or redweek is liable. Sounds risk free to me!!


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 19, 2008)

janapur said:


> If you are interested in a particular area, click the "please notify me" button . . . or whatever it says, I can't remember. You will be sent an email when a week becomes available. PerryM beat me on a Maui Marriott by five minutes!



Is there a button to notify you if a particular "area/resort" is deposited, or only if a listed provisional week is deposited?


----------



## JMAESD84 (Mar 19, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Is there a button to notify you if a particular "area/resort" is deposited, or only if a listed provisional week is deposited?



On each resort page you'll see the following:

*more postings expected soon -- sign up to be notified *

Which will bring up the following screen:

*Add Posting Alert
    Select Notification Preferences
Be notified of new postings in: 

 The Westin St. John Resort and Villas 
 All Resorts in St. John (USVI) 
 All Resorts in Caribbean 


Posting Types: 

Rentals 
Resales 
Exchanges 
Resort Developer Sales 
Special Offers *

This example was for the Westin St. John but would customize for the resort page you where on.  So yes, you can choose "area/resort" and also filter on Posting Type.


----------



## PerryM (Mar 19, 2008)

*The rules are the rules...*

What the heck is the problem here guys?

Here are the RedWeek rules for their exchanges:

Timeshare Exchanges
RedWeek.com and our partner company handle exchange transactions, with the exception of direct exchanges between owners conducted through the RedWish section, over which we have no control. 

Rules for depositing your week 
When you deposit a week into the RedWeek Exchange Program, you give up the rights to use that week for the particular period specified. Your depositing indicates your acceptance of the RedWeek Exchange Points value offered, based on our internal valuation, and may not be reversed. The RedWeek Exchange Points you receive have no monetary value, and cannot be redeemed for anything other than an exchange week on RedWeek.com. 

The maintenance fees on the week you deposit with RedWeek.com, along with any outstanding assessments, must be paid in full prior to final confirmation of your deposit and/or exchange. *The week you deposit cannot have been utilized or assigned to another party or company. You must not deposit your week with more than one exchange company at a time, in any one entitlement period, as this will cause an overbooking of your unit.* Any expenses incurred to an inbound guest, RedWeek or its partners, denied access to your week as a result of a double deposit with another exchange company, or the unavailability of your week, *will be your responsibility.* 

If your deposit is rejected after you have already used the points received as a result, you will be responsible for paying for the RedWeek Exchange Points required for the reservation at the current rate. The credit card you gave us for the exchange fee may be charged to cover the debt. 

We are only accepting a limited number of units and weeks for each resort, and reserve the right reject deposited weeks for any reason. We may occasionally need to reject a deposited week even after an offer has been submitted, although this is a rare case. If we accept your unit, you must deposit at least 60 days prior to the check-in date. Valuation requests are accepted no later than 70 days prior to the check-in date, and are a pre-requisite to depositing. 

Rules for using your exchange 
You have three years from the date of deposit to use your points for an exchange. It is your responsibility to request your exchange reservation early enough to confirm your exchange reservation before your points expire. 

When you make an exchange through RedWeek.com, you are responsible to abide by the rules and regulations of the resort at which you are staying (host resort). *If you are allowing guests to use your time, remember YOU are responsible for their actions.* 

All transactions are between RedWeek.com and its members (*not the member's guest*). All confirmations are noted with the name of the person to check-in at the host resort. If for any reason this is to change, you (not your guest), must contact RedWeek.com and advise the change to the original confirmation details. A new confirmation will be issued by RedWeek.com and the destination resort will be notified accordingly. 

The accommodation or timeshare unit must be left in the same condition as when you first arrived - "Clean & Tidy." Any breakages/damages must be reported immediately to resort staff and you are responsible for the cost of repairs or replacement of items damaged. 

The Exchangee and/or Guest is responsible for any local taxes or fees, as well as all incidental charges incurred at the resort during the stay including telephone charges, tours or activity fees, cleaning services, and any similar fees charged to your room. Please note that any additional benefits that were included with the week you deposited, such as an all-inclusive package or meal plan, do not transfer in any form to the week you exchange for. Likewise, if you are trading into an all-inclusive resort, you should contact the resort directly to get details on any mandatory requirements, and the resulting fees, which you may be responsible for. 

Exchange cancellation policy 
Exchanges reserved through RedWeek.com are non-refundable. A supplemental Cancellation Protection Option will be made available to allow an exception to this rule. Under the Cancellation Protection Option, a cancellation of the reserved week up to 24 hours before the check-in time will result in a credit back to your RedWeek account in the form of the RedWeek Points that you originally paid for the week. Your exchange fee, while not refunded, will be applied to your next exchange booking, provided you book within 24 months of cancellation. 

Please note: if you purchase the Cancellation Protection Option, the reservation must be for personal use. *We cannot issue a guest certificate for a reservation where the Cancellation Protection Option was purchased.* Additionally, if we find that you have attempted to use the week for other than your personal use (such as renting it out), we will reject a cancellation claim regardless of a purchased Cancellation Protection Option. 


Conclusion:
1) You CAN NOT deposit another exchange company's reservation
2) You can rent the reservation to anyone you want and RedWeek will change the name on the reservation and YOU are liable if something happens
3) The cancellation insurance they sell does NOT apply to your renter

Simple....

P.S.
If you rent your RedWeek reservation the resort probably gets the renter's credit card and will charge that card first.  If they can't collect the entire amount you pick up the rest.  No big deal in my book.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 19, 2008)

I deposited one of my units (Christie Lodge) last June with Redweek, just before the "big" announcement of their new timeshare exchange service. I was told by Kylie at Redweek, that by depositing my week early on in the program, they would award me the maximum points. About six weeks into this, Redweek began offereing much higher points for similar deposits as they were having a hard time getting deposits. I new this because I did the valuation requests for "dummy" deposits.

I contacted Redweek and asked for an adjustment of points or my week back (it was still available on Redweek.com). After several days of emails and a couple of calls to my resort, Redweek gave my week back. The final email came from DAE. My resort cleared the DAE name on the reservation and allowed me to deposit it with II.

II gave my an AC for the deposit. I traded the week into a Florida Marriott for this summer. Still have the AC.  

If nothing else, I will say that Redweek had good communication, but the first couple of months were radical. *IMO*


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 21, 2008)

JMAESD84 said:


> This example was for the Westin St. John but would customize for the resort page you where on.  So yes, you can choose "area/resort" and also filter on Posting Type.



Thank you so much!  I was looking for it in the exchanging area and wondered why I couldn't find it!


----------



## JudyS (Mar 21, 2008)

PerryM said:


> ....*We cannot issue a guest certificate for a reservation where the Cancellation Protection Option was purchased.* Additionally, if we find that you have attempted to use the week for other than your personal use (such as renting it out), we will reject a cancellation claim regardless of a purchased Cancellation Protection Option.
> 
> 
> Conclusion:
> ...


Perry, thanks for posting this here.

So, it looks like Redweek is aware of the possibility that members may rent out exchanges, and they don't prohibit that -- they just won't offer the Cancellation Protection Option for rentals.  Also, they aren't responsible for what your renter does.  

I hadn't realized that Redweek allowed renting out exchanges.  I guess I had assumed that, since they are partnered with DAE, they had the same rules. But, as someone who is addicted to buying timeshares and has far more weeks than I can use, I am very pleased to have the option of renting out Redweek exchanges.  Now, rather than trying to rent out several of my cheap little crummy weeks, I can deposit a bunch of them into Redweek, add all the points together to get something good, and then rent out just that one good week!

As for the liability issue, when I rent I require the renter to sign a contract saying that they will be responsible for all damages, phone charges, etc.  So far, I've never had the resort come after me for anything a renter did. 

By the way, I agree that it would be wrong for Redweek to accept II or RCI exchanges as deposits.  But, that really has nothing to do with the question of whether Redweek should let people rent out exchanges obtained through them.


----------



## Jennie (Mar 22, 2008)

As president of the Greater New York Timeshare Owners Group for several years, I interacted on many levels with hundreds of owners each year, many of whom owned multiple timeshare units (some as many as 15). Many rented out their units on a regular basis. Others did so occasionally. Not once did anyone ever report an incident of being billed for damage caused by a renter. If such damage ever occurred, presumably the resort collected from the renter through the credit card on file, or perhaps the resort absorbed the cost of the damage, especially if it was minor in nature, without trying to recoup it.

I say that to say that the chances of an owner of a unit incurring any charges for damage caused by a renter are slim to nil. If an unfortunate incident did occur, I feel confident that Redweek would step up to the plate and try to remedy the situation. The exchanger who rented out the unit should have some sort of written contract or agreement with the tenant that could be enforced. If not, it would seem fair to bill the exchanger for not following standard operating procedure. If all else fails, I would hope that Redweek would cover the cost. Since it would probably only happen "once in a blue moon," it shouldn't cause a dent in their profits.


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 22, 2008)

I have a reserved week 09 with my Christie Lodge 3BR unit. I was offered 1811 points for it two days ago by RedWeek.  The last time I rented my week there, two years ago, I received $1599 for the week. That was a week 11, a better week in my opinion, so I may only get about $1500 this year if I rented it. I would probably ask $1750.

Question:
Do you guys know of anything on RedWeek that I could get for about 1800 RW points and rent for over $2000 ? Finding a loop hole in the RW system could be fun! 


_PS -
This topic was discussed *here* way back when. _


----------



## RIMike (Mar 22, 2008)

*Differences between II and Redweek*

I read a glowing report for Redweek.com and I want to know what members here think of the differences with them and II? My resort, one of the Royals is affiliated with II. I am especially interested in the rental feature of Redweek.  Does anyone have experience with that?

Mike


----------



## janapur (Mar 22, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> Question:
> Do you guys know of anything on RedWeek that I could get for about 1800 RW points and rent for over $2000 ? Finding a loop hole in the RW system could be fun!



For me, the greatest advantage would be the combination of some of my less desirable weeks to exchange for and rent one biggee. Even if I gained the same amount of income, less hassle of renting out fewer weeks would be a huge plus. Furthermore, you would only have to pay one exchange fee.


----------



## RIMike (Mar 22, 2008)

*Rental features of Redweek?*

After reading your review I went over to RedWeek.com and notice both the exchange and rental features. I have a few questions...my resort, Royal Islander is affiliated with II. How is Redweek different than II? and What is the rental feature like there?
RIMike


----------



## thinze3 (Mar 22, 2008)

RIMike said:


> After reading your review I went over to RedWeek.com and notice both the exchange and rental features. I have a few questions...my resort, Royal Islander is affiliated with II. How is Redweek different than II? and What is the rental feature like there?
> RIMike



You can trade your week at II and RCI, but you cannot rent the week you obtain through a trade. Redweek will allow you to rent the week you obtain through a trade.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2008)

RIMike said:


> After reading your review I went over to RedWeek.com and notice both the exchange and rental features. I have a few questions...my resort, Royal Islander is affiliated with II. How is Redweek different than II? and What is the rental feature like there?
> RIMike



thinze 3 is absolutely correct, that the exchange companies do not allow you to rent II or RCI exchanges, but let me just add that if II or RCI catch you renting an exchange week, the penalties can include losing the week, and losing your membership.  The exchange companies also read these boards...


----------



## chemteach (Mar 22, 2008)

thinze3 said:


> I have a reserved week 09 with my Christie Lodge 3BR unit. I was offered 1811 points for it two days ago by RedWeek.  The last time I rented my week there, two years ago, I received $1599 for the week. That was a week 11, a better week in my opinion, so I may only get about $1500 this year if I rented it. I would probably ask $1750.
> 
> Question:
> Do you guys know of anything on RedWeek that I could get for about 1800 RW points and rent for over $2000 ? Finding a loop hole in the RW system could be fun!
> ...



If you can rent your week for $1500, you should do that.  1800 Redweek points will not get you a great unit.  A lot of their 2 bedroom units are 2300 points (at least at the better resorts).


----------



## PerryM (Mar 22, 2008)

*Bounty hunters apply within....*



DeniseM said:


> thinze 3 is absolutely correct, that the exchange companies do not allow you to rent II or RCI exchanges, but let me just add that if II or RCI catch you renting an exchange week, the penalties can include losing the week, and losing your membership.  The exchange companies also read these boards...



I don't think II/RCI/et al patrol the chat rooms; I believe a bounty exists and a thriving market exists of bounty hunters who DO patrol chat rooms, eBay, etc and look for folks to turn turn in for a bounty.

Just a guess but I keep hearing rumors of this "Make a fortune with your PC at home".... its all about bounties.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Perry - I just cringe when I see people openly offering to rent exchanges here on TUG - I just don't think it's prudent.  (Note that I couldn't  care less whether they do it or not, I just don't think they should advertise it.)


----------

